#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  >  Παράπονα από τα τμήματα υποστήριξης των εταιρειών λογισμικού

## Xάρης

Ανοίγω αυτό το θέμα για να αναφέρουμε λάθη σε λογισμικό και παράπονα που έχουμε από τα τμήματα υποστήριξης τους.
Η δημοσιοποίησή τους είναι ίσως η μόνη γραμμή άμυνας που έχουμε!
Τα μηνύματα που δημοσιεύονται εδώ καλό θα ήταν να αποστέλλονται και στο τμήμα υποστήριξης της αναφερόμενης εταιρίας λογισμικού προκειμένου να απαντήσει και να ενημερωθούν και τα υπόλοιπα μέλη του forum, εφόσον βέβαια το επιθυμεί.
Ξεκινώ λοιπόν.

*** Πρόβλημα με το USB Hasp (κλειδί) του προγράμματος "*Πόλη 2005*" της εταιρίας *Civiltech*.  ***
Το κλειδί έχει πρόβλημα συνεργασίας με άλλα κλειδιά τύπου USB Hasp.
Πολλές φορές, όχι πάντα, για να δουλέψει πρέπει να αφαιρέσω όλα τ' άλλα κλειδιά.
Η εταιρία ενημερώθηκε από εμένα, ΑΝΑΓΝΩΡΙΣΕ το πρόβλημα και μου απάντησε ότι το πρόβλημα λύθηκε στην έκδοση "Πόλη 2007" και ότι πρέπει να κάνω αναβάθμιση.
Ευχαριστώ, δεν θα πάρω, με καλύπτει και η έκδοση 2005.
Θεωρώ ότι εφόσον υπάρχει ένα τέτοιο πρόβλημα στο λογισμικό πρέπει να διορθώνεται και να παρέχεται η διορθωμένη έκδοση άνευ κόστους.

Φανταστείτε να αγοράσεις αυτοκίνητο στα 1400cc και να εμφανίσει ένα πρόβλημα ο κινητήρας και να σου πουν ότι για να διορθωθεί πρέπει να αναβαθμίσεις τον κινητήρα σε 1600cc πληρώνοντας ένα σεβαστό ποσό.

----------


## Αλέξανδρος

Δεν ξέρω αν ταιριάζει εδώ το παρακάτω. Σε τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία που είχα για την αγορά του ΝΕΧΤ το μόνο που αποφάσισα είναι να μην το αγοράσω!!! Και εξηγούμαι: Πήρα τηλέφωνο δίνοντας τους τα στοιχεία μου την ιδιότητά μου το πρόγραμμα που χρησιμοποιώ στις μελέτες μου και πως; ενδιαφέρομαι για την αγορά του ΝΕΧΤ. Περιττό να πως πως η συμπεριφορά του ήταν μια απογοήτευση με ειρωνεία και ύφος " το πρόγραμμά μας το χρησιμοποιούν τα μεγαλύτερα γραφεία και δε μας νοιάζει τι κάνουν οι άλλοι!". Στην ερώτηση αν μπορεί να διαστασιολογήσει οποιαδήποτε διατομή η απάντηση ήταν πως το έχουν κάνει αλά δεν το δίνουν στους χρήστες του προγράμματος γιατί δεν θα το καταλάβουν!!! Δηλαδή είναι μ@#$%^ς ενώ αυτοί είναι οι υπερστατικοί!!! Όσον αφορά το STRAD που χρησιμοποιούσα η απάντησή ήταν "ποιο είναι αυτό, δεν τα ξέρουμε εμείς αυτά εμείς είμαστε οι κορυφαίοι από το 1990..." και άλλα. Δε μπόρεσα να συννενοηθώ και για τη μοντελοποίηση των πυρήνων... Εκεί έμαθα πως την έρευνα του ο Αβραμίδης για τους πυρήνες την έκανε μ' αυτούς. Τώρα πως γίνεται και τα παραδείγματα για τις δημοσιεύσεις γίνανε στο SAP και όχι στο ΝΕΧΤ... Αν ήμουν Αθήνα θα μας γράφανε οι εφημερίδες!!!

Τέτοια συμπεριφορά δεν αντιμετώπισα ποτέ από καμία εταιρεία λογισμικού. Ο άνθρωπος ήταν προσβλητικό και εριστικός. Ποτέ λοιπόν τα λεφτουδάκια μου σε τέτοιους!!! Δεν τα χρειάζεται άλλωστε...είναι υπερστατικός!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## georgecv

Εμένα πιο παλιά όταν έκανα έρευνα αγοράς για προγράμματα που κάνουν μεταλλικά και σύμμεικτες ο ίδιος ο Χρονέας μου είχε πει να μην ασχοληθώ με το αντικείμενο γιατί είμαι νέος   :EEK!:

----------


## DirectionLess

Ευτυχώς που ενημερώσατε παιδιά για τους προπέτες υπαλλήλους του ΝΕΧΤ. Έτοιμος ήμουν να το αγοράσω αλλά ευτυχώς που δεν ... Ε όχι να τους πληρώνεις και να σε ειρωνεύονται και από πάνω.

----------


## Αλέξανδρος

Εγώ πάλι θα τους κάνω το χατίρι να μην το αγοράσω!!!

----------


## ΣτέφανοςΒ

και γω πριν 2 χρόνια είχα τηλεφωνήσει για πληροφορίες κ.τ.λ και είδα μια ...χαλαρότητα που ουσιαστικά με έκανε να το βγάλω από τη λίστα που είχα για αγορά

----------


## Γιάννης Γ

> και γω πριν 2 χρόνια είχα τηλεφωνήσει για πληροφορίες κ.τ.λ και είδα μια ...χαλαρότητα που ουσιαστικά με έκανε να το βγάλω από τη λίστα που είχα για αγορά


Στέφανε, ακριβώς αυτό συνέβη και σ' εμένα, φέτος με αφορμή το ΕΣΠΑ...Χαλαρότητα κ αδιαφορία.

----------


## howard_roark

εχω ξεκινησει εξωδικα και αγωγες με τον αντιπροσωπο σχεδιαστικου προγραμματος

........ Αλλα τα περαιτέρω θα σας τα πω αφου προχωρησει το θεμα στην δικαιοσυνη.

----------


## Xάρης

> ...Εκεί έμαθα πως την έρευνα του ο Αβραμίδης για τους πυρήνες την έκανε μ' αυτούς...


Γνωρίζεις ποιος σου το είπε αυτό;
Όχι τίποτα θα επικοινωνήσω με τον Αβραμίδη αν θέλει να το επιβεβαιώσει ή να το διαψεύσει.

Η μόνη επιβεβαιωμένη συνεργασία του Αβραμίδη είναι με τον ΤΟΛ για το ΡΑΦ.

Θα ήθελα εδώ να σας ενημερώσω ότι θεωρώ σωστό να αναφέρουμε στις θιγόμενες εταιρείες λογισμικού το θέμα αυτό, προκειμένου να υπερασπιστούν τα συμφέροντα της εταιρείας τους.

----------


## howard_roark

αν το λες για μενα φιλε Χάρη μην ανησυχεις, μεχρι και Γερμανια εχω ενημερωσει για τα καμωματα τους. Και δεν θα το ανεφερα δημοσιως αν δεν ημουν σιγουρος για τη θεση μου. 

Απλα επειδη δεν ειμαι τοσο κακο παιδι, δεν εχω αναφερει τιποτα στο αλλο φορουμ που ειναι τελειως ανοιχτο, για να μην μου πουν οτι τους δυσφημω κι ολας.

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν το είπα για κάποιον συγκεκριμένα.

Απλώς θεωρώ πρέπον να ενημερώνεται ο θιγόμενος για να ακούσουμε και την άλλη άποψη.
Αν είχαμε εμείς μια εταιρεία δε θα θέλαμε να μας ενημερώνουν; 

Δεν είναι ότι δεν σας πιστεύω, είναι θέμα αρχής.

----------


## howard_roark

σε αυτή τη περίπτωση και επειδή εκρεμμεί η υπόθεση δικαστικά, θα μου επιτρέψετε να κάνω βαρύ edit στο ποστ μου διότι έγινε με διαθεση προστασίας συναδέλφων από συγκεκριμένη συμπεριφορά συγκεκριμένων ανθρώπών, και όχι σχολίου κατά του προγράμματος για το οποίο δεν θέλω να αποφανθώ. Και επειδή εγώ ό,τι είχα να πώ με τους κυρίους το έχω πεί (και οι δικηγόροι μου το ίδιο) η επόμενη κουβέντα είναι στο ακροατήριο και όχι στο διαδίκτυο. 

Τα λέω αυτά επειδή συμφωνώ με το θέμα αρχής που βάζεις και δεν επιθυμώ να προκαταβάλλω την υπόθεση μου με σχόλια εδώ από την άλλη πλευρά.

----------

